# Falcon XB



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

This on the radar screens of any of our resident casters?


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Yep Doba me! Got that body stripped and ready to go to someone to cast! Fits a 4-gear perfect!

http://image.hotrod.com/f/9291192/hrdp_0704_01_z+1973_XB_ford_falcon_coupe+taking_a_turn.jpg


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Hey-OOOO!!!! Cant wait to see the black interceptor come outta this!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Aww man. My Javelin conversion has been outclassed.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

When Ford built/builds cars outside of the US, do the piece together two models from the USA and come up with the body styles for these other countries? The pic of the Falcon looks like the front end of one of the early 70's Mustang mated to the rear end of an early to mid 70's Torino and it looks pretty damn nice.  rr


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I've thought the same thing RR. At the very least, you can see the styling traits of the Ford design dept. on it. It wouldn't shock me to find out they did, for cost savings, and to make a completely different car for the international market. As long as the door/fender seam were the same on both cars it would be possible. The mixing of some of "A" and some of "B" could potentially lead to an all new wheelbase on Falcon "C". Whether by design, or just styling coincidence, the Falcon turned out a sweet looking body style. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Even the hood looks like a Mach 1 unit from '71 or '72.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

1976Cordoba said:


> Even the hood looks like a Mach 1 unit from '71 or '72.



Exactly Doba. Although those styling queues could be transformed to any hood relatively easy compared to other items. Still looks sweet. Too bad they didn't offer some of those versions Stateside too. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

The short answer is yes! The drive train in these cars is all Mustang. Ford Down under is a separate entity to Ford USA but with all the interchangeable parts it was probably easier to tie the body styles with the floor pan! Not to mention our love of American cars had a big influence! Holden(General motors) also had the Monaro. Chevrolet drive train! Still looking for this body for casting!

http://www.monarotraders.com/hg_monaro3.jpg


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

I'll look for one of these in my travels and mold one up


----------



## 706hemi (Oct 23, 2009)

doba', if you got one, run it my way if you want me to have a look for chassis possibilties, hemi boyz can't find one in any stores here in the u.k, i know a certain kiwillander who would'nt mind one of these bad boys! take it easy, tony


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

706hemi said:


> doba', if you got one, run it my way if you want me to have a look for chassis possibilties, hemi boyz can't find one in any stores here in the u.k, i know a certain kiwillander who would'nt mind one of these bad boys! take it easy, tony


I grabbed the pic off the interweb - have not seen a HW Falcon in person yet.


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

How'd ya know Tony? Got the Falcon body about 2 weeks ago! Fits a 4 gear chassis the best. Borrowed the chassis from my Chevelle Pro mod for a mock up! Patto's has the right decals. Posting the body this week to one of our HT friends!


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

nice!real nice stance there dave!


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

*falcon xb*

kiwidave is sending me one to moldup . will be reopened next week the 21st for orders again .... I'm back and all tuned up


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Woooooohooooooooo!! And Wooooooohoooooooo Bruce is back!!!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

kiwidave said:


> Woooooohooooooooo!! And Wooooooohoooooooo Bruce is back!!!


Bob... :woohoo: ...zilla


----------

